# rear defrost doesnt work? HELP!!



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

*rear defog doesnt work? HELP!!*

my rear defog suddenly stopped working, not even the led is lights up on the push button. does anyone know how i can fix this problem? maybe a fuse is blown? thanks for your help.


----------



## ltcassio (May 7, 2004)

sounds like a fuse. i had a similar problem with an old honda i had a couple years back (before i saw the nissan light) and after 3 hours of time messing with shit i figured out it was a $2 fuse...

jesus... even sweatshoppers in singapore make more then that


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

does anyone know what number fuse it uses? i lost my fuse panel cover and i dont know which one is for the rear defrost.


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

i lost my interior fuse panel(located on the bottom left to the steering wheel). Can someone please take a digital picture of there fuse panel. i'm trying to locate the rear defrost fuse.


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

i checked the fuse panel and none of the rear defog fuse seem to be blown. does anyone know why the rear defog wont work? not even the LED is lit when pressed.


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

The fuse panel for all that stuff in the dash is under the hood next to the battery as I found out the hard way


----------



## I_AM_A_Chic (Jan 8, 2004)

just pul your fuses and see if ne are blown. im too lazy to take a pic of my fuse panel sry.


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

i pulled all (3) fuse out and plugged in new ones(20) and the rear defog still doesnt work. when i press the defog switch, i hear a clicking sound coming behind the gauge. the rear defog switch LED wont even light up.

i checked the fuse panel in the hood (one next to the battery and one on the left side of the engine). there is nothing relating to the RR defog.


----------



## ltcassio (May 7, 2004)

okay... pull the cover off and make sure all the wires are properly connected, you might need a new harness because your button spring is broken or a wire is or something... you install a new stereo recently or something?


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

the new pioneer headunit was installed maybe last year. i've pulled the cover off several times to double check the connection(harness) to the switch was good. the spring still feels good, no broken connections. i found one guy in the newsgroup had the same problem and told me it comes and goes. i find that the LED on the switch doesnt light up had to pin point to something wrong.





ltcassio said:


> okay... pull the cover off and make sure all the wires are properly connected, you might need a new harness because your button spring is broken or a wire is or something... you install a new stereo recently or something?


----------

